# Forum Home Renovation Concreting  Cardboard tube for formwork

## Mike55

Can anyone suggest where I can buy 300mm diameter cardboard tube from to use as formwork for veranda post supports I am replacing? I found a product called "QUIK-TUBE" on the internet but cant find an Australian retailer.
Thanks

----------


## paddyjoy

I was looking for those once and couldn't find them either. What you can do its buy some cheap 20 litre buckets, cut the base out and stick them together (if required). They are really easy to cut away once the concrete has set if you buy the thin cheap ones.

----------


## TheHammer

Have them shipped from the States. Every hardware/lumber yard in the country stocks multiple sizes. Nothing beats them and they are cheap. Alas... another frustrated Yank experience. "What do you mean you don't have those". In SA we have a joke about finding typical products like gun nails. The typical response here is "next day from Melbourne". The shipping on the Sonor(quicktubes) would be alot from the States. Maybe I should start importing them along with all the other building supplies I miss....

----------


## stevoh741

You can get them, my neighbour used them awhile back but not sure where he got them. Last time I needed something like that I usedd 300mm dia PVC. Bit expensive but did the job nicely and easier than buckets.

----------


## Gaza

Hardware and general have both cardboard and metal form a tubes

----------


## SilentButDeadly

What you are looking for is calleed Formatube. 
These blokes are in Heidelberg, Victoria and will deliver  Untitled Document

----------


## intertd6

if your going to use the cardboard tubes anywhere they can get wet insitu before pouring forget about using them, you will just have a blowout, just having them on a wet surface they will suck up moisture & become weakened, believe me I learned that the hard way.
regards inter

----------


## Mike55

I was quoted $700 for 15m of 300mm diameter Formatube which I thought was ridiculous. I've bought a sheet of 17mm budget form ply which I've cut up to make six square forms. I'll try pouring the first one next week.

----------

